# Gauge face mod



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

While waiting to gather up money for ACTUAL mods to my Stanza Wagon, I've decided to do some cheap (nearly free actually) mods to the gauge pod. :thumbup:

Original tach:








New tach:









Original speedo:








New speedo:









I'm still working on these, as well I still need to do the fuel/temp face (bad scan).

What do you guys and gals think? Obviously black is the theme, and simplicity rules. 

I may add some color to the speedo, but I'm not quite sure where.


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Fuel and temp

Original:








New:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looks great man ! :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

should look good
id like to see em installed


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

I'll be able to print them later this eve when I have some fresh black ink carts... And I have the cluster sitting next to me, so I can get a good pic easy! :thumbup:


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

updated them... changed the speedo, and the tach a little


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

did you make those yourself? are you just planning on printing them out on glossy sticker paper and sticking them over your gauge faces?
if so. DIY as fuck dude!*



*DIY to me is a good thing, no sarcasm meant.


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

could you make those for a b14 ?


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

I actually like them 
How do plan on installing them? Sticker?


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Yup, made them myself... using the originals as a base, all in photoshop.

I'll just paste them on the original faces after a little prep work.

They're printing right now, btw


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Original pod:








New pod:

















It turned out pretty good, but around the stat lights it's a little weird... And I kinda hit the white area with the sharpie :dumbass: oh well, I'll fix it later.
The windows for the stat lights is a little blurry too, because I had to sand over them, but I can fix that later too.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Very original and looks pretty good. DIY at it's best.


----------



## BUNGUSA (Aug 28, 2004)

wow!
only in wisconsin do you get these cheesy ideas!

:dumbass:


----------



## BdotWard (Jul 13, 2004)

that looks great man....got me thinking of doing mine on my b14...just gotta get the faces scanned i guess.....what type of paper did you use for yours....i wanna come out with a decent product such as yours, so any info is appreciated.....once again, great job.... :thumbup:


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

I just used glossy photo paper, nothing super special.


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

Alot better looking then stock
good job :thumbup: :fluffy: :cheers:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

brovo. DIY AS FUCK, ME likes.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

good job. How do they look at night? I've done that once before and unfortunately, at night, you could see everything underneath (shadows).


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Thanks all!



Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> good job. How do they look at night? I've done that once before and unfortunately, at night, you could see everything underneath (shadows).


Yeah, it kinda bleeds through the black a bit, but it isn't bad. I tried to get a pic, but the camera wouldn't take a decent pic without the flash.


----------



## gonzojoey (Sep 6, 2004)

WOW! nice job. I don't know how I missed this post before. I did the same to my Sentra, but your turned out much better


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

I must say they look great. Got me thinking about doing my own for my car. Maybe I'll give it a shot. What did you use for glue? Need to know before I start choppin' stuff up.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

That looks really good, nice job! :thumbup:


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

nova73guy said:


> I must say they look great. Got me thinking about doing my own for my car. Maybe I'll give it a shot. What did you use for glue? Need to know before I start choppin' stuff up.


I used rubber cement, but I'm thinking that some spray on contact stuff might be better.

A small roller is really useful, unforuantly I didn't have one... But still turned out ok.

Also a good idea, a clear coat of some kind on top of the paper, that'll protect it and give it a real nice finish.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

so how good does the light come through @ night? i'd think you'd have to use a transparent sheet like from an overhead projector or somethin'


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

It comes through pretty well, though the black doesn't complete block the light either.

When the car is running again (dead fuel pump and is getting the exhaust manifold replaced), I'll try to get a pic of it with the lights on (this time with out the camera's flash  )


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Kick ass bro.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

BUNGUSA said:


> wow!
> only in wisconsin do you get these cheesy ideas!
> 
> :dumbass:


this wanna be sentra owner registered to say this?

What a dick sucker.

Awesome job man. Now only if you could change the color of my digital dash lights


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> this wanna be sentra owner registered to say this?
> 
> What a dick sucker.
> 
> Awesome job man. Now only if you could change the color of my digital dash lights


Heh, yeah. Don't worry about him though, I know who it was.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

did ya kill him?


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

heheh, nah. lives too far away and my tatical nukes are down.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

ahhh damn too bad


----------

